# Nik Collection transfer to new Computer



## brian09223 (Dec 30, 2014)

I got a new Imac 27" retina display for Christmas and transferred my data over from a back-up. My Nik collection is on my new computer but Lightroom is not seeing it. How do I get it into Lightroom?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 30, 2014)

Just reinstall the Nik Collection from a fresh download. If you used the Migration Assistant app, it should have transferred the apps and the user from the old computer to the new computer seamless. (This is what I used to clone my iMac into a MBP a few years ago.)


----------



## brian09223 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I used Migration Assistant and Nik Complete is on my hard drive, they just didn't get installed to Lightroom and Photoshop. I didn't think  of re-downloading them from Google. I have a hard copy but the new IMacs don't come with a DVD player/reader.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 31, 2014)

Just download the trial version from the Nik Collection main page. This is  always the latest released version of the Nik tools. 

-louie


----------



## brian09223 (Jan 2, 2015)

I did the easy thing. Called Google with my problem and they sent me the full download for Nik Complete. Problem solved


----------

